# Need help - Utricularia graminifolia



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi... I need some advice for my UG... They look funny in my tank... Do they supposed to look like that? What I did was, when I got the plant, I divided the plant into potion and then buried them in the soil and after 3 weeks.. it become like what u see in the pic. I have 3x39w T5 shining on them for 10hrs daily and I feed them with co2...

Please advise... I need to know what I did wrong...

Many thanks...


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

The first two questions that come to my mind are
1-Did you receive this plant in the mail? During cold weather?
2-How old is the Aquasoil?


----------



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

cah925 said:


> The first two questions that come to my mind are
> 1-Did you receive this plant in the mail? During cold weather?
> 2-How old is the Aquasoil?


Hi, i got the plant from local fish store and i am from Asia but i am using a chiller. Temp is set at 25.5deg. 
My aquasoil is new.

Thank you.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

It looks a bit yellow, do you use traces/iron? And it seems like it has bladders, something mine never made submersed. But I must admit, it took a while before it took off in my tank too, after that it always did fine.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

How many days apart were the two pictures taken? They look fine to me. 

What are you worried about?

UG likes high light and CO2. It needs about 2-3 weeks to root itself then it will start growing very quickly underwater.


----------



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Yo-han said:


> It looks a bit yellow, do you use traces/iron? And it seems like it has bladders, something mine never made submersed. But I must admit, it took a while before it took off in my tank too, after that it always did fine.


Hi John,

Yes, I am adding trace and potassium. I am thinking of pulling out all the UG and replant them individually. They were planted in a lump previously. Would it be a good idea?

Regards,
Titus


----------



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Zapins said:


> How many days apart were the two pictures taken? They look fine to me.
> 
> What are you worried about?
> 
> UG likes high light and CO2. It needs about 2-3 weeks to root itself then it will start growing very quickly underwater.


Hi, this is my first try on UG. The shape of the plant look very different from what I see on the internet. So I am not sure whether am I doing the right thing.

Both pic were taken on the same day. One was a closer shoot then the other one. I am thinking of replanting them. Would it be a good idea?


----------



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Did I plant my UG correctly? Would it be better if I plant them individually?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You planted them correctly. Do not move them it will cause them to have to regrow the roots they have already grown. 

UG is a weird plant, it takes a few weeks to get its roots established and then it starts growing extremely fast. For the first few weeks it won't grow new leaves and doesn't do much at all then all of a sudden it will get huge. The plant likes to grow roots out on top of the soil as well, you will need to replant any rooted portions that start growing out of the soil.

The plant gets very thick later on just be patient. Probably 1-2 months and you'll have so much of it you won't know what to do with it.


----------



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Zapins said:


> You planted them correctly. Do not move them it will cause them to have to regrow the roots they have already grown.
> 
> UG is a weird plant, it takes a few weeks to get its roots established and then it starts growing extremely fast. For the first few weeks it won't grow new leaves and doesn't do much at all then all of a sudden it will get huge. The plant likes to grow roots out on top of the soil as well, you will need to replant any rooted portions that start growing out of the soil.
> 
> The plant gets very thick later on just be patient. Probably 1-2 months and you'll have so much of it you won't know what to do with it.


Excellent! Many thanks for the advice!


----------

